# Nightly street scenes in Klang Valley, Malaysia



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

Next to Cineleisure, is this key player in the development of this shopping district - the Curve. I don't know the reason behind the name. I don't see many curves in anywhere of the building. It's quite boxy I would say.


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

Well, the Curve is divided into a few sections such as the Street, the Walk, the Terrace, etc. Every section has a special theme and concept thus the names. This is the first mall in Malaysia with an outdoor concept. I only managed to take some pics of the Street before being stopped by a security guard  




























People watching F1 race on TV.


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

More of the Street @ the Curve.


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

4-star Royale Bintang Hotel on top of the Curve.


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

Opposite the Curve and next to Ikano Power Centre is this blue-yellow giant from Sweden - hmm... the so-called largest IKEA in Asia. Ikea is doing very very well in Malaysia.


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

Now, next to the Curve and opposite of IKEA is yet another giant from UK. Yes, you're right, Tesco! Tesco is doing very well in Malaysia as well, its main competitors are Carrefour (France) and Giant (Malaysia). Tesco sometimes opens till 1am or even 24 hours.


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

Opposite Tesco and IKEA is this big Mmmmmm I'm Lovin' It


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

Further down the road is Malaysia's very own Petronas gas station. Very bright  You can see Dunkin Donuts and Burger King too. Erm, Burger King is called Hungry Jacks in some other countries.


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

Some other things that I want to share with you 

Colourful signs directing you to respective carparks.... lucrative $$$$$




























Simple lessons on Malay language: Pandu Lalu means Drive Thru'. Dibuka 24 Jam means Open 24 Hours. 









Yes, this is the company that owns the World's tallest twin towers.









Remember I told you about the cute traffic lights. This is the one  

You still have 13 seconds to cross the street. Take your time.... (you can see the green image walking)









Ohh no, 4 seconds left! Now RUNNNNNN!! (the green image starts to run)









A fire truck on stand-by outside the Curve.


----------



## Drews50 (Jun 8, 2006)

Good pics Lastresorter. Thanks for taking the time and effort to get and post pics and creating this thread.


----------



## thryve (Mar 5, 2005)

mmhmm, thanks for all the hard work!

It's exciting for me to see this place as I have seen little of Malaysia before... everything looks quite modern and well-lit.

I always find that Asian cities (well, eastern, southern asia I guess; not the middle east or india) always are lit so cool! The lighting is so bright and modern.

Thanks alot! Good thread!


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

Bandar Puteri Puchong @ Puchong

This is the area where I currently work if you ever wonder


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

There are lots of electrical & lamp shops here. Puchong has a HUGE commercial area. Bandar Puteri Puchong is just one small part of it. Puchong is a town that owes most to the development of Putrajaya. It serves as a "mediator" town between PJ, Subang and Putrajaya.


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

More electrical shops. Bandar Puteri Puchong is BIG by itself. I couldnt go around and take all pics. Would do so next time


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

Giant. A Malaysian version of Tesco or Wal-Mart. I personally don't quite like its colour scheme... green red yellow hmmm....


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

Bandar Puteri Puchong is in fact a Hartamas in the making, with many classy cafes and restaurants. However, I shall show you something else, something uniquely Malaysian - Chinese hawker stalls.


----------



## Leeigh (Nov 8, 2003)

Lastresorter!! you have done it again......swell job dude! you rock...it's nice to see pictures of suburbs and a glimpse of the daily grind in KL/Malaysia.....


----------



## _zner_ (May 24, 2005)

klang valley looks cool...


----------



## Drews50 (Jun 8, 2006)

Like the kid said in the movie/book "Oliver"


"More please"


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

^^ You got back just in time, Drew  coz I just got the time to snap some pics tonight


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

Asian Heritage Row @ KL City 

Tonight, yeah just few hours ago, I went to Asian Heritage Row to have drinks with some friends. After series of makeover, this small street behind Sheraton Imperial has turned from sleepy shoplots to vibrant hippy pubs and lounges.


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

Asian Heritage Row is currently posing a fierce competition to Jalan P.Ramlee, the old-time clubbing hub of KL. There is a rumour that all big clubs on Jalan P.Ramlee will either be moved to the new City Walk or to Asian Heritage Row. I guess we will know when it happens. However, Asian Heritage Row is showing sign that it will grow bigger.


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

I wonder if Asian Heritage Row is able to handle these big clubs if they ever moved in. Because the street is quite narrow and it's jam-packed with people and traffic already. I personally hope that it will remain to be the hub for only pubs and lounges. Leave the big clubs to Jalan P.Ramlee or City Walk. By the way, BED is opening soon here in October. Hmm... Ohh, and the third pic is where we went to.


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

The surroundings of the Asian Heritage Row. Of course, you'll find "mamak" everywhere in Malaysia. Mamak refers to a food outlet, often run by Indian Muslims (Mamak was a name referring to Indian Muslim). The infamous Roti Canai (a flipped-slammed bread like naan, but softer and crispier), Teh Tarik (pulled tea), and Maggi Mee Goreng (fried instant noodles) can be found in mamaks. Just a side info for those who are thinking of doing a business or settling down in Malaysia, Maybank is the largest bank in the country.


----------



## Drews50 (Jun 8, 2006)

Lastresorter, thanks for the new pics. I don't know what you use for a camera, but the picture quality is excellent. Add in the difficulty of good nightime exposures. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

It's been a while since I last updated this thread. Have been busy. But I've still managed to take quite a number of night pics of different places in the Klang Valley. 

Well, I spent both my Christmas & NYE at The Curve, Mutiara Damansara. But I'll show you only the NYE night. 

While waiting for the fireworks...


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

Let me show you once again the surroundings of this upcoming affluent suburban shopping district


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

Some 'fun fair' atmosphere...


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

Suddenly, the whole world stopped to receive the new year...


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

Year 2007 is indeed a good year for many Malaysians. This is the Visit Malaysia Year 2007, which will see the huge influx of tourists to Malaysia in conjunction with the nation's 50th Golden Celebration. The KL Composite Index is getting pretty bullish lately which means many people are better off this year than the previous. No wonder why the crowd in Damansara including myself were excited about the coming of 2007...

** Note: On the very same night, we heard about the serial bombing in Bangkok. Condolences to those who have lost their loved ones during this incident.


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

The aftermath of the fireworks... Apparently there was a street party but we didn't bother attending since we have a home party at a friend's place. The next thing we knew was, we were all trapped in basement carparks for 1 hour!!! :rant:


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Malaysia always surprise me alot :uh:


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

^^ More surprises on the way  

Eye On Malaysia @ Titiwangsa

On 7 January '07, I was at Titiwangsa Lake to witness the launch of Eye on Malaysia, a 60m giant ferris wheel located next to the lake for a spectacular view of KL skyline. The opening of the ferris wheel also marked the official launch of Visit Malaysia Year 2007. Notice the billboard - the ferris wheel is only gonna be here for a year! So hurry before they move it elsewhere


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

About an hour before the launch. The ferris wheel was dark. It was supposed to lit up during the launch to give an extremely majestic view. 



















The crowd was waiting patiently, and suddenly about a minute before the launch, it started raining... yeah, tropical rain that pours... :nuts:


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

So, the event was officiated in the rain. But it gave a very unique experience as you see colourful umbrellas and the giant ferris wheel.


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

... and Eye on Malaysia was fully lit up... it's quite a sight. 














































... and some of the more important things people want to see when up the ferris wheel...


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

Jalan Telawi @ Bangsar

This place is about 10 to 15 minutes from where I live. It is arguably the oldest and the more popular chill out district in Klang Valley. Many people call it the Lan Kwai Fong of Malaysia. But my HK friends have told me that Telawi @ Bangsar is of a much bigger scale.


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

Bangsar is an expensive suburb, as it is located right in between KL & PJ, 2 major cities that form the heart of Klang Valley. Telawi is one of the few town centres in Bangsar. If you want to experience a very cosmopolitan feel of Klang Valley, come here


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

Pretty bad pics here...  Anyway, there are signs of many Korean restaurants moving in to this area. Who knows one day it might become another Korean town in Klang Valley after Ampang :dunno:


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

If you're the urban kind of person visiting Klang Valley, Bangsar is a must-go place. To put it simply, if you love HK's Lan Kwai Fong or Singapore's Holland Village, then Telawi Bangsar is your place! And I realise Klang Valley's landscape has lotsa palm trees as compared to other major cities in the region.


----------

